# Hawks looking for wings



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Cliff notes

-- talking to Orlando
-- interested in Anthony Randolph, Rashard Lewis, Courtney Lee, OJ Mayo as well as Matt Barnes, Grant Hill, Carlos Delfino, Antawn Jamison, Mickael Pietrus, C.J. Miles, Tracy McGrady



> “We have to look at the wing area to bring somebody in that can help us,” Drew said. “With having the six spots filled [including] the two draft picks on the roster, solidifying on the wing becomes more of a priority than a ‘big.’ We could add another big but, right now, certainly the priority is strengthening the wing area and then possibly adding another big.”
> 
> As things stand now, Atlanta’s options include playing one of Josh Smith, Anthony Morrow or DeShawn Stevenson at small forward. Smith was able to play the wing effectively in certain matchups last season but neither he nor Morrow or Stevenson is a natural for the position.


http://blogs.ajc.com/hawks/2012/07/06/atlanta-hawks-wings-are-the-thing/?cxntfid=blogs_hawks


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I doubt Tracy wants to come back, though I do think he would be an alright fit. I really dig OJ Mayo, and I think he'd be a nice fit with Teague, but I don't know that it would make for a good pairing in reality. Anthony Randolph might be a nice, cheap addition. Rashard Lewis' three point shooting would be a definite plus, and I think Courtney Lee would be another OK fit. I doubt Grant Hill wants to come here, but his presence could be good for our locker room.

I still think we have some moves to make though, so we'll see how things fall into place. Tough to have a firm opinion at this point considering our roster could look significantly different at any moment.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Jeff Green, 4 year/40 million. Yikes.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

ATLien said:


> Jeff Green, 4 year/40 million. Yikes.




If he is healthy he has great potential to be a big time player in the league. The good news is that if he is not healthy the C's should be able to get out of the contract the way it is written.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

David Falk is one hell of an agent. Guy hasn't played in a year, was pretty ordinary in OKC and pretty much stunk after the trade.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Supposedly, Kyle Korver is Atlanta's next target.



> Atlanta Hawks Targeting Kyle Korver? The Chicago Bulls have finished with the league’s best regular season record the past two years, but the team isn’t resting on its laurels from a roster standpoint. The club declined to pick up options for guards Ronnie Brewer and C.J. Watson next season according to the Chicago Tribune. Brewer was owed $4.4 million, while Watson $3.2 million.
> 
> Next up on the decision front for the Bulls is the future of sharp shooter Kyle Korver with the team.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Please no to Korver. We've done a fine job of adding shooters, I don't think another specialist is the best option at this point.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

RT @ajchawks: Source says #Hawks had interest in #Bulls F Kyle Korver but he's likely headed to Minnesota in trade.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Good, saving us from ourselves.

I still would enjoy us going after Anthony Randolph for cheap.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

For extremely cheap, then maybe lol. He looks like a bum. Played in 35+ games once in his 5 year career. 8.5 ppg career scorer. Doesn't shoot, or rebound particularly well for a 6'11 big man.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh yeah, I don't think he's done anything to fetch more than the minimum at this point. He's a gamble worth taking for that cheap though, I've always thought he's been buried on bad teams...there might be some untapped potential there.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, I'd take him as a 12th man worth the six fouls. Wouldn't expect more.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

ATLien said:


> Jeff Green, 4 year/40 million. Yikes.


Brook Lopez, 4 year/60.8 million. Ouch. Josh Smith is gonna get crazy overpaid next summer, but now Al Horford's contract looks like a bargain.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't see why the Magic wouldn't do:
Horford-Pachulia-Harris-Morrow
for
Howard-Turkologu

That's what should happen.

Even as a Rocket's fan I don't see us putting together anything near what the Hawks can offer.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't know if we have enough cap space, but I would like to look at bringing Josh Childress back. We have a hole at SF and could still be a good role player if the price is right.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Childress will probably clear waivers. He's probably going to get something like the vet minimum, unless they still want to overpay him somewhere in Europe. Dude ain't been much since the last time he was in a Hawks uniform.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jeff Teague...Devin Harris
Anthony Morrow...Lou Williams...John Jenkins
Kyle Korver...DeShawn Stevenson
Josh Smith...Mike Scott...Jordan Williams
Al Horford...Zaza Pachulia...Johan Petro

With Morrow, Jenkins and Korver, this team should be a great 3-point shooting squad. Anthony Randolph and C.J. Miles or Matt Barnes would be a couple good additions for them with the veteran's minimum.


----------

